# By Demand [September 2012]



## r4gs (Jul 31, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## Roshan9415 (Aug 1, 2012)

Backtrack5 r3 which is release on 10th-12th august


----------



## ritvij (Aug 1, 2012)

oracle 11g express edition!
java api tutorials!
any way that subscribers get a digital edition too??
i will be leaving for college so can i get a digital edition on my iPhone too??


----------



## sanny16 (Aug 1, 2012)

An article on gaming rigs ranging from mid range to high end with components and its latest street price along with place or shop or website where it can be purchased. Reviews and testing of motherboards, RAM, Processor etc.


----------



## r4gs (Aug 1, 2012)

sanny16 said:


> An article on gaming rigs ranging from mid range to high end with components and its latest street price along with place or shop or website where it can be purchased. Reviews and testing of motherboards, RAM, Processor etc.



Isn't that what the magazine is all about? We don't have an article on gaming rigs of course, but we do have killer rigs which covers recommended configs for various budgets.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Aug 2, 2012)

Please Do Some Research for those Games on the internet which were made free for the public after many years of their launching or made free under gpl license by their creators and provide those games in your next editions. Customers can play them with friends on LAN . Eg. Old Gta games, Counterstrike 1.6 (dunno if available free or not) , Angry birds space edition for android phones. Quake 3 arena based games. Some you already provided in last editions but i am asking for any new titles And any new quality games may be a surprise from your side.


----------



## Ruben (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello!!
It would be nice if you giveaway a one year license for a security suite.
You could promote genuine software that way.And many people who uses pirated security suites can learn the advantages of genuine antivirus.


----------



## r4gs (Aug 5, 2012)

Ruben said:


> Hello!!
> It would be nice if you giveaway a one year license for a security suite.
> You could promote genuine software that way.And many people who uses pirated security suites can learn the advantages of genuine antivirus.



We always try to provide a free version of Avast antivirus on our DVD. It is a very good suite and it is free. If you remember the security suite tests, it was among the top suites in terms of detection rates. 

Also, the August DVD contains free software alternatives to cover most of our needs.


----------



## Bytebolt (Aug 5, 2012)

New updated hacking tools and key loggers like you gave in 9TH anniversary DIGIT issue. Really that was your best issue ever !!!!


----------



## himanshuk27 (Aug 8, 2012)

You can give Microsoft office 2013 on your dvd. I really want to try it.


----------



## lord1954man (Aug 10, 2012)

For november issue you can give windows 8 full version as it will release on 26 october


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

Suggestion: More game/movie trailers can be provided, if the resolution is lowered.
I truly miss the WALLPAPER pack


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

Urban Terror 4.2(it's a game)


Site- Urban Terror


Download Page- Urban Terror Downloads : Current version (4.2)


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Previous month's DVDs provided us with the photography tutorials -> Harvard Extension school lectures. Please give more of them. 
Tutorials for programming in Python will be a nice addition.


----------



## sarthak (Aug 17, 2012)

These free ebooksLarge collection of Free Microsoft eBooks for you, including: SharePoint, Visual Studio, Windows Phone, Windows 8, Office 365, Office 2010, SQL Server 2012, Azure, and more. - Microsoft SMS&P Partner Community Blog - By Eric Ligman - Site Home - MSDN


----------



## satyadeep (Aug 18, 2012)

Hands on all major programming languages! such as java (netbeans).. thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Netbeans is an IDE not a Programming Language.


----------



## harsimran123 (Aug 18, 2012)

Windows 8 Enterprise 64bit


----------



## satyadeep (Aug 20, 2012)

i know all IDE's that was typing mistake, man!


----------



## premkumar (Aug 27, 2012)

i would really love prototype 2 demo


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

premkumar said:


> i would really love prototype 2 demo



AFAIK it doesnt have a official playable demo


----------

